# error occurred while enabling Internet Connection Sharing...



## dirkraft (May 24, 2004)

"An error occurred while Internet Connection Sharing was being enabled.

The dependency service or group failed to start."

What? Why?

Here's a map









I was trying to save a port on the switch at the end by running through both ports on my computer. Plus due to the varying lengths of the cables, this setup best accomodates what I already have to work with.


----------



## Nohcrakrad (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi
Here try this.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;827328&Product=winxp


----------



## dirkraft (May 24, 2004)

nope, all the dependencies or whatever are running; this is a rather fresh installation of xp too


----------



## Node (Jun 28, 2004)

Try updating your network card's driver.


----------



## Nohcrakrad (Jun 4, 2004)

Here maybe, it is this

If the ICS is failing, chances are your Remote Access Component Manager wasn't started.

If you try starting the Remote Access Component Manager, it will say "Access is Denied". THIS is the cause of this problem and it is this "dependecy" that wasn't working that stops the ICS from working.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;329441


----------



## dirkraft (May 24, 2004)

i don't even see Remote Access *COMPONENT* Manager in the services; should it be listed in the services?

the network setup wizard is failing too for probably the same reason, whatever that reason

all necessary services as pointed out by the microsoft page are running fine


----------



## Nohcrakrad (Jun 4, 2004)

Here is another site. Maybe this is happening. Read the note after 7.

http://www.jsiinc.com/SUBO/tip7400/rh7427.htm


----------



## dirkraft (May 24, 2004)

heh, well, since my xp installation was rather fresh already, I decided it wouldn't be too hard to wipe it again. I swear all my services were fine, but anyways now it's giving me a different much more indicative error. ICS can't be enabled because...

"A LAN connection is already configured with the IP address that is required for automatic IP addressing."

I'm guessing it means, 192.168.0.1 which my router has. So what now? Maybe I can change my router's ip address to 10.0.0.1 or something? Or change this computer to use something other than 192.168.0.1? Everything is on automatic right now; I thought it'd be smart enough to figure it out on its own, but I dunno.


----------



## Nohcrakrad (Jun 4, 2004)

The two NICs in your computer one goes to the Router and the other is going to your Switch from your picture. I didn't see your picture till today. Well any way why not plug the the laptop to the Router. 
Not sure what type of set up you are looking for.


----------



## Node (Jun 28, 2004)

Wait, why would you want to enable ICS when you already have a router?


----------



## ahhoe (Dec 31, 2001)

ya. its troublesome to setup ICS also.With router, its almost like plug and play


----------



## dirkraft (May 24, 2004)

well the map in the first post (if it comes up) shows the lan room, and how it was set up, it was easier to "bridge" (if that's correct terminology) the router to the lan party room due to the length of the wire from the router to that room, which happened to best reach MY computer at a stretch in the corner of the room. The corner of the room is a bad place for a switch where many temporary computers would be connected. Plus I would keep one extra port open if I just "bridged" the connection through my computer since it had two network ports. ICS REQUIRES 192.168.0.1 on the network card with which the internet connection will be shared through. Since the router was already by default acting as DHCP server 192.168.0.1, that causes ip conflicts. If I wanted to use ICS, i had to reassign the router's dhcp ip, i guess, which i changed to 10.0.0.1 and all computers connected to it would receieve 10.0.0.2 and on up. Then ICS had no complaints. My computer was connected to the router via network port 10.0.0.2, and was sharing the internet connection through the other network port 192.168.0.1.

But now that I slightly better understand what a "Network Bridge" is, it would have been easier to just create a "Network Bridge" between my two network cards and not worry about changing DHCP server ip assignment settings and whatnot. I just don't know all the stipulations of the "Network Bridge" like firewall effectiveness in a network bridge vs. ICS, and file share networking. Using the ICS method, everything was functional so I decided not to complain.

If you still can't follow, my router in one room has 3 computers on it, one of which is my computer. My computer in the other room has ICS and connects to the router and a switch which has 5 ports, one of which is used as an uplink from my computer, and one of which connects to the laptop (leaving 3 open). Had I not bridged through my computer, the router would have uplinked directly into the switch and then my computer would be taking up another slot in the switch (leaving 2 open). Like I already said, I probably could have just as easily used a "Network Bridge" as opposed to ICS to do this "Bridging" since that's what the "Network Bridge" appears to be for. But I didn't know that at the time.

I post so that you may have some closure. The LAN partying has long since been over, so this is no longer an issue. But should the situtation hurdle back to reality, then it's all already here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

GAD! A $10 4 port switch solves this problem and does away with the whole ICS mess!


----------



## Node (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi,

If you want internet to your LAN party room, I would suggest you purchase a long cat5 cable and attach the switch directly to the router. This saves the hassle of having your computer in the middle of all things.

If you insist on the way you're having right now, then you shouldn't enable ICS but bridge your network cards.

Thanks,

Node


----------

